

50 dos games are ported to JavaScript with em-dosbox - kdazzle
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/emscripten-discuss/4zNKcwZ5_1Y

======
toolsadmin
Very cool! This really brought back memories. Any plans on adding Heroes of
Might and Magic + Lords of the Realm?

